# rat rescues



## twitch

this is intended to be a simple and easy list of rat rescues *only*.

please post all pertinent contact information to rescues that you know of. that of course includes the name of the rescue, the location, any websites, and/or mailing/email addresses, even phone numbers if you have them. but ONLY that.

HOWEVER

when/if this thread gets long enough i will alphabetize by location all information given in the reserved post for easier perusal.

thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## twitch

(reserved)


----------



## twitch

rodent rescue and adoption of the triad (R.R.A.T) and save them all rodent rescue (S.T.A.R.R) both operate from greensboro. and both list their rescues on petfinder.com


----------



## Stephanie

Rattie Ratz Rescue
www.rattieratz.com
www.myspace.com/rattieratz
Intake Coordinator - Stephanie Romansky - [email protected]
General Info - Julie Cassara - [email protected]

Rattie Ratz has volunteers and foster homes all over Northern California. We have monthly adoption events in Sacramento, Benicia, Palo Alot adn Sunnyvale.


----------



## courtuhknee

Rat Chick Rescue & Advocacy in Philadelphia, PA.

http://www.ratchickratrescue.com/

Run by Maria Pandolfi, who has basically made it her life's mission to find homes for ratties & dispel myths and misconceptions that people have about them. She's even run a Fab Rat Festival for the past 5 years, to educate children & adults alike about what prejudice is, and how it applies to rats and even people. She also lists her rats on petfinder.com. It's where I saw my Templeton.

Her e-mail: [email protected]
Petfinder site: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/ratchickratrescue.html
Myspace page: http://www.myspace.com/ratchickratrescue


----------



## RockstarRats

Rockstar Rats
A small rescue based in West Los Angeles. 
www.rockstarrats.com
[email protected]


----------



## Starshine

Star's Rat Rescue
Located in
Winner, South Dakota
Website
www.starsratrescue.com
Petfinder
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SD37.html
Contact email: 
[email protected]


----------



## PureMuttz

Best Little Rabbit, Rodent & Ferret House
14317 Lake City Way NE
Seattle, WA 98125

(2 0 6) 3 6 5 - 9 1 0 5
Email: [email protected]

http://www.rabbitrodentferret.org/rabbitrodentferret.org/index.asp

((Not a rat-only rescue, but as far as I've seen, it's as close as Washington state gets, sadly))


----------



## chevalrose

Mainely Rat Rescue
(I couldn't find the exact address)
Falmouth, ME
http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/

This is where I'm getting my new baby Onyx. They have a great store also with hommade hammocks and toys.

They also have foster homes in MA, ME, and NH (I'm sure other places in New England too).


----------



## Sugar

Rat-Trival Safe House and Sanctuary of Scottsdale, AZ
480-241-1335
[email protected]
Melissa Cox
Currently has 2 litters of rescues looking for forever homes.
And 5 adult rescues.


----------



## keytoaratsheart

Key to a Rats Heart Rattery & Rescue
www.freewebs.com/ratkey


----------



## OnlyOno

as requested by the mods, i made a new, hopefully easier to navigate list of rescues that can be found here: http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=123530.html#123530


----------

